# Apache Batik: Graphics2D from BufferedImage lacks BUFFERED_IMAGE hint



## Bad_Law (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit dem Apache Batik Framework.
Seitdem ich gestern auf die Aktuelle Version umgestiegen bin erhalte ich eine Meldung auf der Console mit der ich nicht viel anfangen kann...

"Graphics2D from BufferedImage lacks BUFFERED_IMAGE hint "

Das Graphics 2D Objekt wird aber dennoch gefüllt und enthält alle Daten die es enthalten soll.

Sie wird in diesem Abschnitt von einer der Batik Klassen erzeugt...

```
...
	PrintTranscoder prm = new PrintTranscoder();
	TranscoderInput ti = new TranscoderInput(svgURL);
	prm.transcode(ti, null);

	PageFormat pg = new PageFormat();
	Paper pp = new Paper();
	pp.setSize(width, heigth);
	pp.setImageableArea(0, 0, width, heigth);

	pg.setPaper(pp);
	prm.print(g2d, pg, 0);
...
```

Auch das Setzen von Rendering hints verschaffte keine Abhilfe...


----------

